
Android ICS will be available in January for all devices with CyanogenMod - Garbage
http://www.slashgear.com/android-4-0-ice-cream-sandwich-will-be-available-in-january-for-hacked-devices-15195342/
======
orangecat
Headline is inaccurate; Cyanogen's tweet is in no way a promised release date
for anything. Although I'd still bet good money that the CM team will have a
stable ICS build out well before most manufacturers.

